# How Many?!?!?



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Any guesses on how many kids the girls are going to have?!??! They are both FF. This is my first kidding experience as well and I am soo excited!
In these pictures the girls are both about 4 weeks from kidding. 

Harlow - Due June 28














Poplar - Due June 30


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

So hard to say I was way off on my ff. First girl had triplets and the second only had 2 and she was way bigger. On yours I would guess twins for both.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for the guesses! I’m really hoping for twins from both at least but I’ll be happy with whatever  Goats really know how to keep us guessing!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

4 weeksnout? Oh there is still plenty of cooking time. I agree could be both are twins but I have seen skiniet mommas throw 3 or 4.... good luck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Twins for Harlow 
A single for Poplar 

And please be there for Poplar, she is really narrow between the pin bones.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

I’d say twins for both. So cute and beautiful!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

That’s kinda been my guess too.
Yes definitely gonna try my best to be there with Poplar! I have worried about her being so narrow.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> That’s kinda been my guess too.
> Yes definitely gonna try my best to be there with Poplar! I have worried about her being so narrow.


Yes, you always gotta be really careful with the FFs. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you! Hoping for the best


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Harlow 2 babies, one boy, one girl. 

Poplar 2 babies both boys lol


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Harlow 2 babies, one boy, one girl.
> 
> Poplar 2 babies both boys lol


Lol. The sire is known for throwing boys so we’ll see!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Harlow triplets (to me she looks huge from the back!), Poplar twins


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Lol. The sire is known for throwing boys so we’ll see!


Nope....they will be all girls LOL


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Nope....they will be all girls LOL


lol 😂 I wish!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> lol 😂 I wish!


You just wait and see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Look....this was my goat Cupcake one month before she freshend.... She is the brown and white boer/Nubian....how many do you think she had?


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Look....this was my goat Cupcake one month before she freshend.... She is the brown and white boer/Nubian....how many do you think she had?
> View attachment 209635


Twins???


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Twins???


Single........She was a lot bigger in person then she was in that pic lol

Here was her lil man Vivian LOL




  








Vivian




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well well well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Single........She was a lot bigger in person then she was in that pic lol
> 
> Here was her lil man Vivian LOL
> 
> ...


Aww! How sweet 😍


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am guessing similar to others. 

Twins for Harlow
A single for Poplar 

Girl vibes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> Aww! How sweet 😍


How are the girls?


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How are the girls?


 They are doing well. Very grouchy this week. It’s been pretty hot here. Usually they let me touch them and feel for babies and stuff on the stand at least but they’ve been really honory and don’t want to be touched unless it’s there idea lol 😂 
Harlow has had discharge this week. Getting so close!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> They are doing well. Very grouchy this week. It’s been pretty hot here. Usually they let me touch them and feel for babies and stuff on the stand at least but they’ve been really honory and don’t want to be touched unless it’s there idea lol 😂
> Harlow has had discharge this week. Getting so close!


Wooo whooo!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Well the official tally is...
Harlow - Twin Bucklings 
Poplar - Twin Bucklings 
😂😂😂😂
They are adorable and I’m even more addicted to goats than before!!! (If that’s even possible)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well..... At least they had babies lol.....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

PICTURES... please


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww can we get pictures? I would love to see them...please!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Harlows boys
















poplars boys


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are all So Cute! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at those little faces


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

